# Threads not being marked as read



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

I will read some threads and then leave. When I come back, they are still bold like I didn't read them and when I click the arrow in front of the thread title, it takes me to a post I've already read. How can I fix this? Is there a way to mark all threads a read before I leave so that when I come back only the threads I didn't read will be in bold? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I occasionally have the same problem. It can be a real PITA.

Go to the menu bar and choose "Quick Links". Pull down to "Mark Forums Read".


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

There is also a link at the bottom of the forum listing.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks. That's what I was looking for. I swear I looked around, but didn't see those.

But is there a way to fix this so that the forum knows what I've read and haven't?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Generally speaking, this is a cookie problem. Clearing your cookies for dbstalk.com might help clear it up. The function works nearly all the time for nearly all members. Errors are very rare.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Well, clearing the cookies worked for awhile, but now the issue is back. I don't want to have to clear my cookies every week as it's annoying. Is there some other way to fix this? None of the other forums I visit has this problem.


----------

